# ISO Console Wiring/ Rigging Shop in Dade - '95 Maverick Mirage



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Id say do it yourself if you have time to learn. The hardest part is getting all the correct materials. I did my 93 mirage last year and was happy to know how everything worked and was connected.


----------

